# How do I remove pitting on windows?



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

I have recently had swirls removed on my cars paintwork and was rather pleased as the car looks great.

Sun is shining today and I've just noticed how bad my windows look as if it's got pitting all over them which is not noticeable when overcast.

Here's a picture









The small marks are rough to touch so I decided to clay the windows but doesn't seem to have made any difference. I then tried AG Fast Glass and again no difference.

I'm thinking that these are perhaps small chips in the glass???

Anyone else seen this and have a remedy for getting glass blemish free?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

If your glass has actually pitting, then i cant see anyway of totally removing this.
However you could try using a mix of cernium oxide.

There are several thread on here which will prove useful if you try a search for cernium oxide. I'm pretty sure you need to be very careful with it though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you will have to inspect closer, get a magnifing glass to determin wether they are chips or contamination. I would suspect contamination rather than chips given the location and quantity.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

If it is contamination, is there something that can remove this?

Seems like Claying is not having an effect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Being glass it will be hard to damage so a razor blade type scrapper would be a good starting point then maybe some more aggressive clay...
It depends on what it turns out to be...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Depends what it is, SRP can be suprisingly good at removing all sorts, but you may want to use something like Tardis.

Have you tried something like AG Glass polish or even petrol??

Its so hard to give an answer with out knowing exactly what your dealing with.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Very unusual to get anything like that amount of pitting on a side window! (unless you have been driving next to a spraying gritter for 25 miles????)


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

dixon75 said:


> Depends what it is, SRP can be suprisingly good at removing all sorts, but you may want to use something like Tardis.
> 
> Have you tried something like AG Glass polish or even petrol??
> 
> Its so hard to give an answer with out knowing exactly what your dealing with.


Not got any SRP or AG Glass polish but I do have Carlack AIO which I assume is similar to SRP. I also have some Sonus SFX2 polish and a Porter Cable. I also have AG Tar remover but wasn't sure if it's safe to use these products on windows?

Here's a closer crop of that picture


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

it looks like sap to me.

if a tar remover doesn't work, I'd try a little hot water (not boiling) and your finger nail... or possibly a razor/stanley blade.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Water spots?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like sap to me too, white spirit or wd40 might shift it, applied to an old cloth.


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a similar problem to this so i used my da with a finishing pad and used as glass cream polish and it came up really well but i dont know the risks involved so its down to you.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Strange one...

Does it feel raised/rough to the tough? if so I would try the blade trick on a small area. If it is something etched into the glass it will be well and truly on there and no amount of srp or fast glass will come close to touching it.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks to me that your car has been close to an untented grinder/stihl saw. The marks could be metallic fallout from the grinding cutting, if it is then it is welded to the glass............................
Hope it isn't but it sure looks like it. Pix arn't great though.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Will give a try from some of the things that have been mentioned. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also if you live in an industrial area it could be fallout from a chemical plant. If the wind is blowing in the right direction then i get it on my car, and i try and get it washed off pretty much straight away. 

Id try a glass scraper and some white spirit to see if it will come off. If it is pitting the only other step i can think of could be to get the window replaced :-(

HTH


----------

